# Bob Sikes- caught 2 poles today



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I was fishing the Gulf Breeze side of Sikes this morning and caught two rods tangled together. If you lost 2 rods and can describe them to me I will gladly return them!


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Not mine - but wanted to applaud your generosity


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I applaud your honesty & generosity. Hope you find my St croix rod with the Penn 420ssg reel that went over the side.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

It wasn't a St Croix and Penn, but I'll keep an eye out! I know how I would feel if I lost two of my rods, so I'm just trying to do the right thing. Maybe it will up my fishing karma


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Firedawg is a good man. Hard to find these days. Well done bill


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

agreed, gotta love it down here!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i didnt lose mine there but ill toss it up. Shimano stradic ci4 4000 on a All star rod 6'6" blue with cork grips.


----------



## NASTY (Jun 5, 2011)

Penn reel on Ugly stick and daiwa 2500 or 3000 combo.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

I was fishing bob sykes the other day and saw a bunch of guys with there poles laid down with there lines in the water. Spanish would hit those rods and almost go over the edge but the reel would get caught on the ledge and they would run over and say "wow that was close". There drags way to tight. It happen about 4 times. When will they learn.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

I love you bill.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I will clean them up today, and if nobody claims them in a week or so I will give them away. Maybe someone on here has a kid/kids that could use a rod?


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

thye fishing god will smile upon you 1 is a walmart special with a red pole the other a shimano on a black pole with blue/gold wraps and they are tangled together with the line from a cuban yo yo.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Neither one of the rods are red and the black rod doesn't have blue/gold wraps. PM me if you really think they are your rods.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

no they are not mine just a guess.i think whatever they are you should clean them up and give them to a kid or two.give a man a fish eat for a day teach a man to fish eat for a lifetime.or something like that.john


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

If you tell me what kind they are I will tell you if I have lost them or not. 
I hope they get reunited with their owner.


----------

